# Fake or Real?? Deca and susty 250



## CDCSTUDIOS (Mar 25, 2015)

Bought from a previously reliable source but this gear is different.  It's from ttokkyo labs in a gold wrapped vial with a yellow top.  Anyone seen these? Picture of a dog as well!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 25, 2015)

Well thanks for the pics,
Let me just use my mystic powers of the foreseeable future and tell you.......


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 25, 2015)

oh...and just pin dat shxt
why purchase 1st than question it later?
Only real way to tell is pinN.....


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2015)

CDCSTUDIOS said:


> Bought from a previously reliable source but this gear is different.  It's from ttokkyo labs in a gold wrapped vial with a yellow top.  Anyone seen these? Picture of a dog as well!


Ttokkyo was good in 2001,  there would be a picture of a bulldog on the label and it would be well expired. 

And the sus was called "testonon 250" 5ml vial, baby blue label and white cap....terrible pip and good shit at the same time

chances are the stuff u have is shit

Post a pic if u want any sort of real feedback


----------



## CDCSTUDIOS (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry I'm new and trying to figure out how to post a pic


----------



## Yaya (Mar 25, 2015)

CDCSTUDIOS said:


> Sorry I'm new and trying to figure out how to post a pic



All good, I have no idea how to post a pic and I've been on these boards since 1999


----------



## CDCSTUDIOS (Mar 26, 2015)

i think i got it


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2015)

Not real ttokyo ,next time research before u buy

It may contain real juice but anytime a lab jumps on the name of an extinct brand it means the product usually isn't on par with what it should contain,  thus using an old popular name to try to push a sale


----------



## CDCSTUDIOS (Mar 26, 2015)

i have bought from this guy before.  He was a legend on another forum "TK"  His gear was the best!!!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't doubt his gear was "the best"... my concern would be if his gear was the best why not use his own brand name or be more original..?

IP years ago made an attempt to take on the denkall, QV, and British Dragon name years after they all went down..and the quality wasn't close to the original makers of those products..

Today to me at least, it seems anyone who hijacks someone else's name is lacking something...

That's like me opening a store that only sells microwaves and calling it "circuit city"


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2015)

Also...names like pinnacle, synergy, genisis and twin labs have been used by many UGL brewers for years... maybe coincidence or copycats but who knows?

A name like "ttokkyo" I highly doubt could ever be a coincidence due to the fact that it's not a real word and it was a big mexican UGL years ago

I certainly hope whatever u have Is real and worse out because I don't like seeing anyone get screwed over with under dosed shit


----------



## CDCSTUDIOS (Mar 26, 2015)

gonna test it.. thanks for looking out guys!!


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't heard the name Ttokyo in over a decade, but obviously these products look nothing like the originals. Let us know now you make out though bro.


----------

